# Crate Training Tips and a couple concerns.



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Goodmorning Everyone,

So we got Dax yesterday at 11a.m at 7 weeks 1 day old and he kept us busy all day and all night! I'm looking for some Crate Training Tips that can help us get Dax used to his crate.

Last night, we let Dax out to the bathroom 2 hours before his bed. Then again when he was suppose to go bed and we woke up 2 hours after to let him out. Each time he was crying in his crate, but we didn't let him out until he stopped crying.... However... most of the night until 5am - 7:30'ish (best guestimate) he was dead quiet so we're assuming he was asleep.

This morning, we got up and we didn't let him out of his crate till he quieted down and we've noticed he's picked up on the fact that unless he quiets down he isn't going to get out... ofcourse each time he quiets down we reward him with uber affection before and after let him out. 

We started routining him that everytime he gets out of the crate, he goes to the bathroom, we've also incorporated ringing the bell prior to leaving the house as part of his training. We've been successful so far.

One thing I noticed this morning though is that even outside his crate, he's fairly panicky in any enclosed space... because we attempted to feed him when we weren't around in a 5ftx7ft area and he completely forgot about his food and started yelping again. 

Is he suffering from seperation anxiety?

Did we tramautize him for leaving him in the crate for being 6 hours away from us? We decided to leave him in the room next to our bedroom...

We've done what many have suggested. To be specific: **Warm towel in the crate, a peice of fabric or clothing that has our scent in it, rewarding him with affection if he's behaving, letting him out every couple times when he quiets down in the crate throughout the day** 

However we wouldn't mind receiving some other pointers. 

Also, how do we let him get comfortable of feeding him in the crate? Our Breeder from OnPoint suggested that we feed him in the crate.... but we're still trying to let him get adjusted to being in the crate first. We also noted that yeah he won't eat alot for a couple days anyhow.

We realise it's only been a day and this is will be a long process... more so on the brain and emotional side of things becauase of how he yelped allllllll night. 

Any suggestions or inputs would be fantastic! 

Marissa is doing fine, but she's a HUGE sook for Dax. Mentioned earlier Dax was panicky in the enclosed 5ftx7ft area and forgot about his food.... but once Marissa got herself in the feeding area, Dax quieted down and started eating but mostly cuddling with Marissa...

BUT just now... after leaving Dax he gets super frantic.

He's an amazing dog and is gorgeous... or cute is a button as most will say. Hahaha

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our V is 12 weeks and loves his crate. His first 2 nights he cried like crazy too. It will stop. He now goes straight into his crate if I say "In your bed". I wouldn't suggest ever feed in the crate. A puppy will make a mess in there if they have water and food. Instead give them big treats when they go in. I don't put my V in the crate without giving him a 'jackpot' treat' of cheese and freeze dried liver. So he is always happy to go into his bed. On the being scared in the 5x7ft space and not eating that is completely normal. Our boy still hates being alone in a room without us and is actually much happier being in his crate. Sometimes I think confinement in a room without you around is much more distressing then the safty of the crate. I would get the crate training down then only try leaving him alone in rooms for little time frames until he gets used to it. My V still hates being on his own in a room! So he goes into his crate when he is alone.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

You are doing everything right EXCEPT feeding him in the crate. Don't sweet the other stuff it's all normal and it will take a month or so before you guys and the pup get comfortable. He was taken away from his litter mates and his mother - cut him some slack. You will both make mistakes. Work on making him feel comfortable and praising him when he does something right. You can not make a big enough deal out of peeing or pooping outside! As far as the dog being frantic, panicky or yelping - IGNORE IT! Do not let the puppy get you frantic. He will continue to use whatever he has at his disposal to get you to do what he wants. What you guys need to do is be consistent, caring and supportive. That doesn't mean do what HE wants. He gets what you give him when YOU decide to. Keep up the good work and taking him out every 2 hours for the first week and then move it to 3 and 4 hours slowly over the next month. At night he should go longer.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We also took used Linescreamer's advice:
1. did not feed in the crate 
2. to bond is more important than train at this point.

However, we provided water inside the crate. We are around all the time and were able potty consistently - our V would call us when he needed to go.

Our experience with a previous dog, a German Shepherd pup was totally different. GS dogs need strong handed leadership with incredible consistency once about 5 months old, whereas Vs are the opposite - gentle and consistent leadership is rewarding. Patience and consistency are virtues frequently mentioned and work wonderfully. 

Now or Sam is 5 moths old and looking back we had very similar experiences. One observation, our V only cried or voiced (very funny style like: Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmmmm) whenever he wanted to relieve himself, this would escalate to howling if we ignored him.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We got our girl from Onpoint as well, and they suggested we feed her in her crate for a while. It seemed to help. I think we did it for a few weeks iirc.

I'm not sure why anyone considers it a bad thing? Please explain.

It's with the door open, and no water, just putting the food bowl in there at feeding time so they get to eat, instead of being afraid of the door closing... 

Everything sound good so far. Keep it up!
Remember, there will be progress with everything, then sometimes that progress will take a step or 2 back, but they will eventually learn everything you teach.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My understanding on why no food/no water in crate is this:

The kennel imitates a den. In nature, puppies stay in a small den, just big enough for everyone to fit. While the adult pack members are off on the hunt, the puppies stay behind, safe in the den usually with an adult puppy-sitter. Only when the pack returns will the puppies emerge to happily feed[/color] on regurgitated food.

In other words pups stay in den and eat/drink outside.

The puppy's crate should never be used as a punishment. Inside there should always be plenty of interesting chew items, toys, and a comfortable bed or blanket. 
If the puppy is to be left in the crate for longer than a couple hours, a small bowl of water should be made available[/color].


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you all for replying so quickly. We've taken note to everyones suggestions and we're going to adjust accordingly. 

Like noted above, I too am also curios about the not suggesting the idea of feeding your Pup in a crate? Setting the aside mess he can cause ofcourse.

Also, how does everyone feel about applying a firm voice to Dax if he is crying or wimpering in a crate in hopes to quiet him down. Marissa hasn't applied these methods yet so this is all on me and what my brain child is processing.

I tried it this morning the two times he got into the crate by applying a very firm/stern voice to quiet him down while he is wimpering/crying/etc. And it succesfully worked. I stay in the area for a couple minutes that I congratulate him for being a good pup in staying quiet... then he goes and takes a nap.

Id just like to know if anyone is opposed to the idea of using a firm/stern voice to the pup at such an age, while hes being crate trained...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I was told that it's ok to feed a new dog or pup in the crate so that they begin to develop positive associations with the crate. Leave the door open, then close the door, then latch the door, the whole bit. But with you always nearby, of course. The trick is that you don't want to make this a life long habit, nor do you want to be rushing out the door with no time to feed your dog and thus throwing a bowl of food in there with them. It could be dangerous, for one, if they choke or eat too quickly and you're not there to slow them down, and it can also help prevent any food aggression if you're around while they're eating. Leaving them alone with a bowl of food in the crate will also encourage "grazing" all day long, instead of just eating when it's meal time, which most people prefer.

Also, I'm less opposed to the "firm voice" than the fact that you're using it while he is crying or whimpering. Even negative attention is attention, and that's all the puppy's really asking for. Reinforce positive behavior (like when you tell him he's good for staying quiet), but don't even acknowledge negative behavior.

Do be careful with the firm voice though--at some point in our second week home Jasper heard the neighbors having a fight outside our window, thought maybe they were yelling at him, and just shut down for about 20 minutes. They're sensitive little guys. I know I've used a firm voice with my dog, just make sure it's firm _and_ calm, not angry.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just for perspective. Copper is 15 month old and yesterday was in his crate for 9 hours straight. No water, no food, no problems. When he was a pup (8-12 weeks) it was 3 hours max (except at night). Keeping him in there for more then 6 hours straight, really makes me uncomfortable.  He is a great dog.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is an Onpoint dog, he was fed in his crate until about 5 months old. He never had an issue with it and neither did we.
Now at 2.5yrs old he LOVES his crate.

VizslaNewbies, stick with the advise from Onpoint, they have been breeding and raising Vizsla's for a very long time, they know what they speak of.

Good luck.


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

It seems as if there are all different experiences in crate training a V.

When we got Ginger at 8 weeks she stayed in the crate from day one. The first night she whined for maybe 10 minutes and that is the LAST time we have heard a peep from her when crated.

We keep a blanket over the crate at all times and am wondering if this doesn't help or even if this is considered bad practice or not?

...anyone?


----------



## Lynda (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi my name is Lynda
please help in desperate need of some tips on crate training our 12 week puppy Skye, i am new to this breed and cant get it right i have always crated my puppies (gs) but this little one is having none of it howling screaming barking head banging you name it she doing it please HELP
:'(


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Lynda- I think the search bar is your best bet because it sounds like Skye may need a bit more than the standard list of 'help' for crate training and there are lots of good ideas to be found there. 

Here's a short list of the ones I used with Savannah just to make sure you've tried the common ones...
* dedicate a super-awesome-yummy treat for crate training only
* cover the crate with a blanket or put one of your t-shirts in the crate to make it feel safe
* play the radio softly
* start with short amounts of time during the day and extend crate time S-L-O-W-L-Y
* always wait until Skye takes a breath before opening the door - keep the door closed while she is crying
* I woke Savannah up during the night for her to potty and then put her directly back into the crate with a bit of praise but a minimum of other talking or petting
* establish a routine so Skye knows what is coming

As I said, the search bar will give you lots of other ideas. Good luck!


----------

